
Getting Tired of Hearing How Online is Better Than Real Life - ajbatac
http://mashable.com/2008/07/11/online-interaction/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
I'm not convinced that online activities are replacing genuine human
interaction. Displacing TV time, sure. But if anything, my human interaction
has been expanded due to online activities. A week ago I flew across the
country to Los Angeles to see friends I developed online. Next month I'm doing
the same again, but this time in Seattle. I met the members of the local Ruby
Users Group through its online site.

The human need for in-person interaction is deeply rooted and is not so easily
cast aside.

